# Banana Leaf?



## Megalechis (Apr 23, 2012)

With my order of Indian Almond Leaves came a free sample of some small dried banana leaves. What are they used for?

Also if you're looking for a reliable IAL seller, PM me. Despite her warning me they'd probably come late I got mine right when I expected it, and better quality leaves than I was expecting for Grade C.

Thanks.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Banana leafs are good for several reasons.
1. Much like the almond leaf it reduces stress
2. Stops the growth of some types of bacteria
3. Helps reduce the PH in the water


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I like the color of banan leaf water better :O


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

What color?

In hate the weak beer color of IAL.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

LOL banana leaf gives a mild yellow color...like...the color when using the test kit and no ammonia levels show up


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

is there a list somewhere of different types of leaves that can be used?

in hawaii we have both ial and banana. im wondering if Ti (different from tea leaves) leaves can be used with similar effects.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Ti is NOT what you want to use. It is noxious, if not outright toxic to sensitive freshwater organisms.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Ti is NOT what you want to use. It is noxious, if not outright toxic to sensitive freshwater organisms.


Really? Cause we use it for cooking and I believe in the past, Hawaiians have used it medicinally. 

Maybe something in there is too strong or wrong for fishes. Where do you get your information.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Banana leaves are said to be stronger than IAl.It will promote strong colouring to bettas as well.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

marktrc said:


> Really? Cause we use it for cooking and I believe in the past, Hawaiians have used it medicinally.
> 
> Maybe something in there is too strong or wrong for fishes. Where do you get your information.
> 
> I appreciate your help.


Right. I use Ti tree oil as a topical analgesic, skin rash suppressor, etc. But...

Some fish medication..Melafix? Bettfix?... include it as an ingredient. Many experienced members of this forum caution against it. Apparently it messes up the labyrinth organ. I've heard snails don't like it much, either.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

aokashi said:


> LOL banana leaf gives a mild yellow color...like...the color when using the test kit and no ammonia levels show up


Aahh...more like urine, then, rather than beer? ;-}


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

found out that ti tree and the ti leaf i was referring to are 2 diff things.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ti_Tree,_Northern_Territory

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cordyline_fruticosa


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

Where can you get IAL ? My betta has been stressed lately  All he does is laying at the bottom at the tank.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hannguyen said:


> Where can you get IAL ? My betta has been stressed lately  All he does is laying at the bottom at the tank.


You can get it on ebay from amy lim.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Banana leaves are used on fighter bettas to strengthen scales. I believe it helps burn fat on the fish as well.


----------



## hannguyen (Jul 9, 2012)

So I looked it up on Ebay and there are many different kind of IAL ! What kind should I get ?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

the IAL solds by amy lim is well trusted by aqurists grade C leaves are more economical and has the same healing effect.


----------

